# Service Dog Training?



## NinjaPaws (10 mo ago)

Hello, how's everyone doing? Plenty of holes on your hands yet? 🤣

I'm just about to go release the land shark for potty and play. However I thought to come here ask a question first. 

I know this is WAY premature, but I like to be informed and plan for the future. My circumstances are going to change again, and my elderly parents will be moving in with me. It got me thinking if a SL GSD would make a good "service" dog. What do you think? I'm mostly thinking of having him signal falls, or help counterbalance, assist with opening doors, or pick up objects. Would this be feasible to make him a guardian to his grandparents? And if so, does anyone know where to find training resources for training a "service" dog? I'm not in the US, I'd really have to do it myself, unfortunately. 

Wishing you and your pups a nice day.
Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Here's an example in my state, but in your area there's possibly a similar outfit. ICAN offers several tracts of training. What you're describing sounds like mobility assistance.





__





Accredited Service Dog Training & Placement | ICAN


Our accredited service dog training and Indiana placement program provides safety, friendship, and independence for children and adults with disabilities.




www.icandog.org





As far as the SL for a prospect, I would think so. I've seen a couple well bred ASL in my area and they're extremely well behaved around distractions - and obviously they're smart. In the example of ICAN (probably most organizations) they only provide the dog and don't train outside dogs. But these orgs may be able to refer you to private trainers suited for your needs.


----------

